# 1022?



## Wake Jitsu (Jan 18, 2007)

My wife was on the phone with our local Dish installer (with whom she's formed an odd bond over reality television). Anyway, my wife was asking about upgrading to a 722 from a 622 and the rep told her she should wait because Dish is planning to release a 1022 which will have the capability to operate two HDTVs. 

Has anyone heard of a 1022?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

No. I haven't.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Nope.... New one on me.


----------



## YZFBossman (Aug 20, 2007)

The AT&T receiver is called "AT&T Homezone 1022 receiver"....its a 622.

I'd be surprized if E* called the next receiver "1022"

:whatdidid


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

So close, shouldn't have tacked on "....it's a 622."  The 1022 is the original SD Homezone receiver. The 622HZ is the HD version.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

YZFBossman said:


> The AT&T receiver is called "AT&T Homezone 1022 receiver"....*its a 622.*
> 
> I'd be surprized if E* called the next receiver "1022"
> 
> :whatdidid


Nope, it close to 522 and made by 2WIRE for AT&T.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually, Dish start spooling SW for new model ViP612 ( two tuners, one TV ) last days.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

operate 2 HDTVs??? How is that going to be accomplished? side-by-side in the same room?


----------



## MrDogDad (Nov 20, 2006)

bairdjc said:


> operate 2 HDTVs??? How is that going to be accomplished? side-by-side in the same room?


You could do it with a an ATSC or QAM modulator. Of course right now that would cost a fortune, but I'm sure the component manufacturers are working on bringing down the cost.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

MrDogDad said:


> You could do it with a an ATSC or QAM modulator. Of course right now that would cost a fortune, but I'm sure the component manufacturers are working on bringing down the cost.


Actually they were quite reasonable, until the movie industry insisted they not be generally available.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tnsprin said:


> Actually they were quite reasonable, until the movie industry insisted they not be generally available.


Hard to believe - usually the market is dictate here.


----------

